# Gentle hippo gracefully trots to 5000th post! Hip hip hooray for Alfry!



## moodywop

Our beloved hippo is still a few posts away from 5000 but I didn't want anyone to beat me to it(and he's the hell of a fast poster).

5,000 posts on I would still use the same word to describe our favourite hip hippo - *good-natured*. Who else would have the patience to translate scores of corny text messages, love letters and tattoos without flinching? Not to mention his off-forum crash courses in computer literacy that many of us have benefited from 

Grazie della tua amicizia e del tuo costante, contagioso buonumore. Congratulazioni per aver raggiunto questo traguardo (per non parlare dell'altro, molto più importante, che si avvicina ).


----------



## Elisa68

E allora muoviti Alfry, che fai ancora lì!

Congratulazioni ad un ottimo forero e ad un carissimo amico.


----------



## cuchuflete

¿Tenemos Hipo*?
No. Abbiamo Maestro!

 It is always a pleasure to watch you in action,
Alfry...helpful and wise and good-humored.
Many thanks,
Cucciu
​ 




 
*spagnolo= have we got the hiccups?​


----------



## ElaineG

Un hippo `e un bel animale, sopratutto da dietro , sebbene non mangi bamboo.

Ti ringrazio per tutto e sono sicura che ci sono tanti amori transatlantici che sono riusciti solo grazie a te.

Ti auguro un'altro 5000 post geniali e simpatici -- ma forse con l'arrivo del hippoino, rallenterai un po'.  Non preoccuparti -- capiremo!


----------



## lsp

You'd think in a language forum I'd be able to find the right words... but, no. In what is surely the understatement of the year, I'll simply say: Thanks for your tenderness, for sharing your humor and your knowledge. I guess it makes me feel a bit like this (which is nothing, compared to the real deal.)

_p.s. Tomorrow I think I will start a thread for your 6000th. Thanks to Carlo, it's the only way I will ever have the chance to be first. Mi raccommando, don't disappoint us in the next 10 or we will have to ask the panda to delete this thread. _


----------



## la reine victoria

What fun to be
A Hippopotamus
And weigh a ton
From top to bottamus!
(Michael Flanders)​ 
Congratulations!​ 
* * * * * * * * * *​ 
Thank you Alfry, our gentle giant.
​ 

LRV​


----------



## Alfry

Caspita, non mi avete neanche fatto raggiungere i 5000 [al momento sono solo 4998].

Grazie a tutti di cuore, davvero.
E' un piacere far parte di un tale gruppo di persone.
Sono davvero colpito e commosso dalle dolci parole e dagli ippopotami che mi avete regalato.

Grazie Carlo, l'altro progetto, molto importante per me, sta procedendo bene. Spero di sentirti uno di questi giorni per potertelo raccontare a voce 

Grazie Elisa, mi muovo mi muovo, tu sai benissimo che non posso stare fermo, soprattutto adesso. Un bacio.

Thanks Cucciu, hippos are dangerous when they move but I'll do my best to be careful. 

Grazie Elaine, perchè rallentare? Anche l'hippino deve imparare l'inglese ed il francese. Non so se sono riusciti tutti quegli amori, a volte vorrei non tradurre perché non sempre sono d'accordo con quello che traduco. Ma, come si dice, traduttor non porta pena 

Grazie Lsp. C'è una canzone che a me piace tantissimo. Little L, you are my favourite big little L . I tuoi ippopotami mi hanno fatto morire dal ridere, davvero belli, soprattutto quello che balla. Mi rassomiglia davvero molto 

Thank you Her Majesty, your quote made my day, I don't weigh that much  but there's a lot of time to put that right


----------



## elroy

*Tanti auguri!*

I wish I visited the Italian forum more often, 
so I could benefit more from your delightful company!​


----------



## rom_itn

*Tanti auguri e grazie 1000 Alfry (You are the best hippo ever)...!!!  *


----------



## danalto

Accidenti, sono indietro di 16 posts!
Alfry, che dire? Sei stato il primo amico di WR, e resti unico per la tua disponibilità, cortesia, e precisione...e anche per la tua follia! 
Ti voglio bene, Alfry, e sapere la notizia mi rende felicissima per te e la tua bella!

Un milione di baci per tutti!
daniela


----------



## DesertCat

I can only agree with everything everyone else has said.  You're the best.

And, a little glimpse of your future:
http://www.sfgate.com/news/pictures/2004/07/08/hippo1.jpg


----------



## You little ripper!

*Alfry, there is a word that rhymes with hippopotamus, and that word is: *

* MAGNANIMOUS*

*and that is what you are,*

* 'noble and generous in spirit'*

*Congratulations!*


----------



## Alfry

Thanks again my friends,

Elroy, what are you waiting for? There's a lot of fun going on in the Italian-English and Solo Italiano forums. . Grazie mille

Rom, I've just received a nomination for the next "greatest hippo award". Grazie

Dan, come al solito, i padri si espongono ed i figli ne ricavano la gloria . Grazie per le parole d'affetto e di "presunta follia". Ne sono convinto anche io, solo che non farlo sapere troppo in giro perché gli altri credono sia tutt'altro . Anche io ti voglio bene. Un bacio.

DesertCat, I'm not the best, I'm one of the many who make up "the Group" and end up making a mess . Grazie

Grazie anche a te Charles, soprattutto perché se non ci fossi tu a leggere e a correggere tutte le stupidaggini che scrivo farei un sacco di errori. (grazie anche a tutti gli altri mei angeli custodi, a tal proposito)


----------



## emma1968

Come si dice in questi casi,  *meglio tardi  che mai !
*Mi sono accorta solo adesso dei tuoi 5000 soccorsi   
Accipicchiolina  sono proprio tantiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
Emma


----------



## winnie

E ben ultimo arrivo io...
Complimenti e felicitazioni sono il minimo che posso dire ad una persona squisita e competente.
Grazie di tutto.


----------



## Idioteque

Tsk, sembra proprio che l'ultima sia io... AGAIN!!!  

Tanti auguri di buon postiversario, Alfry!  Sei sempre lì ad aiutarci... e a farci ridere!   
Tanti auguri... spero che tu stia con noi ancora a lungo!!! E goditi questo delizioso ippopotamino, nell'attesa di quello vero! 

*CONTINUA COSÌ!!!*

Laura

P.S: Nel frattempo hai già postato altri 61 messaggi...


----------



## TrentinaNE

Congratulazioni, Alfry! You have displaced Peter Potamus as my favorite river horse.  

Grazie del tutto l'aiuto e per sempre essere di buon umore. 

(Sono appena tornata da una settimana in Francia, ecco perché sono un po' tardi alla festa...  )

Saluti cari,
Elisabetta


----------



## shamblesuk

Bravo Alfry da LFry


----------



## Eugin

*Congratulazioni, Complimenti e tanti auguri per il piu "grande" dei foreri nel *
*WordReference!!!*​ 

*G R A Z I E* *per tutti i tuoi posts!!! e scusa il mio italiano.... *

*Per favore, non dimenticare di continuare con questi divertente e informative posts!*

*Un caro saluto!! *


----------

